# Minnow?



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

well i bought 2 Fathead Minnows from a fish store today, and bought 2 more fish outta the same tank and i thought they siad they to were another breed of them but i cant find a picture that looks like them on google, they a pale yellow, really tiny, and have some red right in fron of their tail and i think by their faces too (im not by them right now to check to make sure there is red by the face)

Anyone know what they might be?

And as far as both kinds go... are they live breeders or egg layers, cause one of the fathead females is very plump


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is what both kinds look like, finally found some pictures, i have a total of 4, 2 of both kinds


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They look similar to kilifish. But i'm not sure about it. Google image and see if you have a match.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

those are the google images i found


----------



## Garfisher (Oct 7, 2010)

True fathead minnows are a silvery/brownish minnow most of the time, with males that are ready to spawn having a rather large ("fat") head. The pictures you have posted do not look like fatheads, the one on the right looks like a white cloud mountain minnow, the one on the left I am not sure of. You may also have the "rosey red" variant of the fathead minnow, which tend to have a peachy/light orange colour to them. Actual pictures of your fish would help


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Garfisher said:


> True fathead minnows are a silvery/brownish minnow most of the time, with males that are ready to spawn having a rather large ("fat") head. The pictures you have posted do not look like fatheads, the one on the right looks like a white cloud mountain minnow, the one on the left I am not sure of. You may also have the "rosey red" variant of the fathead minnow, which tend to have a peachy/light orange colour to them. Actual pictures of your fish would help


 
Well i found it pretty much impossible to get pictures of any of my fish except my betta, all i have is a phone, and either their outta the picture by time it clicks or its just a blur, but those are exactly what my fish look like, thats why i posted those 2 pictures


but still on the question of
do they lay eggs?


----------



## rnsheehan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

try looking at your local or state fish guide....usually the best source for identifying local creek/river/lake fishes

Fishes of Tennessee - Reservoir and Big River Fish of Tennessee - Jim Negus


----------

